# Closest resort from Miami? Advise please...



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would have to say the North East is probably the closest. Goto Alpinezone.com or Onsnow.com, they have a list resorts and such.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Miami damn you dont live close to shit.I have been to SnowShoe MTN WV alot it is about 7hrs from my front door but not sure how many hours of driving it would be for you.It is prety nice place but it is in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The physically closest resort is in Albama.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Unfortunately I am still stuck in Miami without any options... LOL!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey, do you know if there is anything decent in NC? I can fly in from Miami to Charlotte...
Thanks again!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You should just surf.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> You should just surf.


Ironically Miami Beaches have no waves!:laugh:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

In NC you could go to Bone I dont know the names but I have never personally been there.:dunno:


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Anybody know if "Skibeech" or "Sugarmountain" are any good in NC???


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

I've actually been to Sugar Mountain. Also in the middle of the boonies, but there is a town with regular stores and restaurants not too far away. Cheap and nice lodging too, and then only a 20 minute drive to the mountain. It was about 4 hours from Nashville, Tennessee.

The mountain itself isn't bad. I was used to Paoli Peaks in Indiana which is tiny, so anything was a step up compared to that. (Though I understand they have some good park nowadays). I went in the beginning of March and the snow was pretty "cornlike" or whatever, but it was still kind of soft at the top. I remember they had night skiing which was cool too. It has some steep, advanced runs at the top and mellow runs toward the bottom with a mini park in the middle.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm about to purchase a season pass to Sugar. It's about as good as it gets in NC unless you are a jib freak. In that case, Beech is jibbed out. If all-mountain, Sugar is your spot, and though the park doesn't have as many toys as Beech, the jumps are usually better.

Snowshow, WV is a great mountain, but you have another 4 to 5 hours once you get to Sugar.

If you come up to Sugar, let us know in the Southeastern thread.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

paulperroni said:


> Ironically Miami Beaches have no waves!:laugh:


 Would have to disagree on that. I lived and was rised on Miami Beach, and yes you can surf yeah you wont have 15ft waves but I actually took a leason 2 yeras ago ( I sucked)... Hell Kelly Slaters from Ft.Lauderdale isn't he?


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Great news guys!!!
Sugar it is!
I will start searching for packages and specials...
Will definitely subscribe to the southeastern thread if I confirm the trip.


----------



## killacam25 (Jul 13, 2009)

*NC Snowboarding*

I live in Boone and have a season pass at APP Ski Mtn. It is by far the smallest but has the best park (pretty much the entire mtn) and the park crew is very creative in keeping things new and interesting. Sugar is nice if you like big wide runs make sure to drop the cliff on the side of sidewinder, it is probably the biggest in NC lol. I have not been to Beech for a few years but they have some fun runs but not much of a park (might have changed tho). If you want challenging black diamonds then go west cause everything including Sugars double diamond is pretty tame. Hit me up if your in the area Im out there almost everyday.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have some pictures from mentone which is the resort in Alabama if you wanna see what it is like.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't understand why you're looking for closest to Miami. Ain't shit close! You're looking at a flight no matter what. Look west. Find out where you can get the best deal - lift pass, flight, lodging, etc - and go there. There's no need to dump a bunch of $$$ into a mediocre boarding vacation.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't understand why you're looking for closest to Miami. Ain't shit close! You're looking at a flight no matter what. Look west. Find out where you can get the best deal - lift pass, flight, lodging, etc - and go there. There's no need to dump a bunch of $$$ into a mediocre boarding vacation.


Thats the best way to put it


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

You guys are right, definitely going west for a week on my boarding vacation... however, I was thinking of a quick weekend getaway where I can take a flight and ski that same day.
Usually when I travel from Miami to Colorado, I waste 2 days traveling... one on my way there and one on the way back.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I would look at a flight to the northeast then just because the stuff down here is generally like 3 hours from an airport.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Snowshoe is a good spot and a few of us on the board are trying to get together a group for a long weekend. Let us know if you want to get down.

Snowshoe Mountain Ski Resort - Official Website - Snowshoe, West Virginia


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Music Moves said:


> Snowshoe is a good spot and a few of us on the board are trying to get together a group for a long weekend. Let us know if you want to get down.
> 
> Snowshoe Mountain Ski Resort - Official Website - Snowshoe, West Virginia


you should make a thread in the meet section about this. We have a lot of people on this forum within driving distance of snowshoe. i think you would get a pretty good turnout.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

T.J. said:


> you should make a thread in the meet section about this. We have a lot of people on this forum within driving distance of snowshoe. i think you would get a pretty good turnout.


Yeah, I touched based with hm1sfidc about it at the end of last season. We could all get a huge spot and save money.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i know prolly 6-8 people that would be interested. are you taking the lead on this mini-meet?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

T.J. said:


> i know prolly 6-8 people that would be interested. are you taking the lead on this mini-meet?


Ha, I'll gladly let you take the helm, but I have no problem putting in a little work. I'll contact some folks so we can provide a little notice. 

Tbh, I would like to do it maybe early December, when rates are still low... what do you think? I have a Utah trip planned for January and I'm trying to work out another to Colorado after that.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

just for kicks I went on travelocity and put in a december trip from miami to salt lake ... it was about 450 round trip and 670 if you took their hotel deal for 6 nights .... then i did a trip from miami to charlotte north carolina it was 325 and 490 with their hotel deal .... um dude work a bit of o.t. and go to salt lake city haha!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Old thread, but Amen. If you live in Miami, then you're going to have to fly if you want to snowboard. Might as well fly somewhere worth the $$ instead of paying all that cash for a half-ass resort like Sugar mountain.



burritosandsnow said:


> just for kicks I went on travelocity and put in a december trip from miami to salt lake ... it was about 450 round trip and 670 if you took their hotel deal for 6 nights .... then i did a trip from miami to charlotte north carolina it was 325 and 490 with their hotel deal .... um dude work a bit of o.t. and go to salt lake city haha!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I too live in Miami. Look at flying into Eagle airport in Colorado. American offers direct flights from MIA to Eagle on Mondays and Fridays for a very reasonable price. From Eagle airport you can be riding the chair to the top at either Beaver Creek or Vail in under 30 min. If you ever want to book a trip shoot me a PM, I am always looking for people to share the cost with.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never really considered flyinig into Vail/Eagle... I flew into Denver International my last two times.

How much more expensive is the ticket?



zmerahn said:


> I too live in Miami. Look at flying into Eagle airport in Colorado. American offers direct flights from MIA to Eagle on Mondays and Fridays for a very reasonable price. From Eagle airport you can be riding the chair to the top at either Beaver Creek or Vail in under 30 min. If you ever want to book a trip shoot me a PM, I am always looking for people to share the cost with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

If you shop around you can find a flight into EGE for about $300 round trip. The added expense is definitely worth not having to drive in from Denver.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Also forgot to mention if you are on a budget, there is a public bus that runs from the airport to Vail for like $4 each way!


----------

